# 29er Wechsel dich: Aus ZABOO MTB Team wird Alpspire Mountain Racing



## Cloudt (12. September 2012)

29er Wechsel dich: Aus ZABOO MTB Team wird Alpspire Mountain Racing

Nachdem sich ZABOO als Bike-Sponsor für das Jahr 2013 zurückgezogen hat, bestreitet das erfolgreiche MTB Team in der kommenden Saison als Alpspire Mountain Racing Team die Marathons und CC-Rennen.

Das Radteam aus Seefeld in Oberbayern wird in der nächsten Saison ähnlich wie dieses Jahr mit 25 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern  an den Start gehen. Dies unterteilt sich in ein 5-köpfiges Pro-Team und ein 20-köpfiges Amateurteam. Die MTB-Equipe aus Bayern wird künftig unter dem Titel "Alpspire Mountain Racing in den Starterlisten zu finden sein.

Die Partner aus den letzten Jahren, wie etwa SR Suntour, Brunox oder Taya Chain, werden aller Voraussicht nach für 2013 dem Team treu bleiben und diese neue, aber doch bekannte Mannschaft mit aufbauen. Auf welchen Bikes die Fahrer 2013 unterwegs sind, ist indes noch nicht bekannt. Es gibt interessante Gespräche. Wir wollen eine Lösung, die nicht nur dem Team hilft, sondern auch den Hersteller bei der Verwirklichung seiner Ziele weiterbringt, so Dominic Cloudt (Teamleitung).

Das Team besitzt eine gute Mixtur aus jungen, erfolgreichen Athleten und älteren Hobbysportlern. Lernen kann hier jeder was, egal ob jung und dynamisch oder etwas älter und erfahren so Teammechaniker Thomas Bamberg. Alpspire geht ähnlich breit aufgestellt wie letztes Jahr in die Saison 2013 und wird definitiv wieder überall im Fahrerfeld zu finden sein.  
Die rot-goldenen werden 2013 insbesondere wieder bei Marathon- und Cross Country-Serien und einigen Etappenrennen zu finden sein. Als Highlight wird das Alpspire Mountain Racing Team 2013 an der Crocodile Trophy in Australien teilnehmen.

*Bewerbungen für das Co-Sponsoring Team sind jederzeit erwünscht. Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Lebenslauf, Ergebnissen und Bilder an: [email protected]*

Weitere Informationen findet ihr im Web unter www.alpspire.com oder auf Facebook unter Alpspire Mountain Racing.

(Quelle: Alpspire Mountain Racing)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2012)

als ich vor jahren mal eine ausbildung zum werkzeugmechaniker gemacht habe, haben wir in der berufsschule in informatik eine webseite erstellt.

eines der ersten dinge die wir gelernt haben war, dass man seiten erst veröffentlichen soll, wenn auch schon die wichtigsten grundinfos vorhanden sind.


die alten zaboo seiten sind auch nicht besser.
dort funktioniert auch nicht alles oder wird aktuell gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloudt (12. September 2012)

Halllo K_star,
danke für deine konstruktive Kritik, wir nehmen diese gerne zur Kenntnis, da auch wir uns stets weiterentwickeln wollen.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2012)

warum schreibst du nicht einfach, dass am xx.xx.201x eine neue webseite online geht?

so klickt man nicht immer auf den link, wundert sich nicht dass da noch nichts steht, und verliert nicht irgendwann die lust.

zudem ist es sinnvoll solche infos wie oben tabellarisch aufzulisten und nicht in einen ellenlangen text zu packen.
da das team ja nur umbenannt wird, wäre es auch sehr informativ, wenn eine anzahl an freien plätzen genannt wird. das team wird ja sicherlich nicht neu gebildet, oder bei interessanteren fahren werden bestehende mitglieder rausgeworfen.


----------



## Cloudt (13. September 2012)

Lieber K_star,
es ist schön wie gut du das alles weißt, dann wirst du es sicherlich mal gebrauchen können. 

Wir denken es sind alle nötigen Informationen vorhanden zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Jeder der das ehemalige Team verfolgt hat, weiß welch tolle Gruppe dahinter steckt und auch für Neulinge wird dies sehr schnell deutlich. 

Deine Schlussfolgerungen bezüglich des Teams sind sehr interessant, bieten aber keine Grundlage in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert zu werden.

Da du so großes Interesse hast, kannst du uns einfache deine Bewerbung senden, wir schauen sie uns gerne an, vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr ;-)

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2012)

danke fürs angebot, aber das ganze hatten wir ja schon im ersten jahr ....


wo ist denn das problem die freie anzahl an plätzen zu nennen?


----------



## Cloudt (13. September 2012)

Hallo,
wir sehen darin kein Problem. Das an sich wird sehr ähnlich bleiben und wir wollen es passend ergänzen. Das können 1-2 Fahrer sein, es können aber auch 7-8 sein, hierbei müssen wir einfach sehen wie es passt ;-)

Da vermehrt die Nachfrage kam: Es können sich alle Alterklasse bewerben, sowohl weiblich als auch männlich!

Servus!


----------



## mod31 (13. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> danke fürs angebot, aber das ganze hatten wir ja schon im ersten jahr ....



...hab ich mir auch gedacht!


----------



## Peter88 (13. September 2012)

HAHA!!


----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2012)

So langsam gibt es für meinen Geschmack wirklich zuviele Teams, bei denen sich - wohl in Ermangelung potenter Sponsoren - "Pros" von "Amateuren" finanzieren lassen (interessant auch die "Pros", die keiner kennt, à la "Ich bin ein Star,..."  ).

Egal, ich kenne weder die ursprüngliche geschweige denn die neue Truppe, kann also völlig unpersönlich urteilen, behaupte ich mal:

Was k_star schreibt, ist jedoch offensichtlich berechtigte Kritik (bezogen auf die alte Seite, die neue - noch nicht vorhandene - ebenso, außerdem die Gestaltung und Menge an Informationen hier im Forum). 

Ein kluger Mensch sollte doch die Größe besitzen, auch die Kritik eines möglichen Klugsch*****s anzunehmen, will ich meinen, erst recht, wenn der Betreffende weiß, was er klugsch***t/wovon er spricht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumstaerae (27. September 2012)




----------

